# MA, Fall River/North RI area: seeking D20 gamers



## Jshock_75 (Dec 21, 2002)

Anyone out there looking for a group to play D&D, Star Wars, or D20 modern with? We play sunday nights from 6PM to around 10:30 or 11. Email me at Jshock_75@Yahoo.com if interested.


----------

